# TBG, TBS, and Tex bands



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is a simple comparison of a few different bands. My favoutite ammo is currently 3/8" steel so that's what I used.

8" bands... 30"-31" draw length... 3/8" steel ammo

*TBG 3/4" x 8"* = 192, 194, 193, 194, 194 fps
*TBS 1" x 8"* === 184, 184, 185, 185, 185 fps
*TBG 5/8" x 8"* = 182, 182, 186, 182, 185 fps
*Tex 5/8" x 8"* = 188, 189, 188, 188, 187 fps

*Notes:*
- I shot several times to warm up the bands and my shooting form prior to each band test. I eliminated any high or low readings that were obviously from my shooting form.
- The 1" TBS seems to be comparable to the 5/8" TBG.
- Tex bands are slightly more powerful than the TBG of the same width.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Right now thats all I am using the Band that Tex is putting together for me They work well not sure what I will do if he's not around so hope he is for
awhile Hats off to Tex. His bans are great and fast. Just saying !!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*My mistake*. The "Tex" brand bands are actually a hair under 11/16" rather than being an exact 5/8". I only have the one set of Tex that wre given to me by dgui. The TBG are exactly 5/8" and 3/4" and the TBS are exactly 1".

The difference between the "Tex" brand and the 5/8" TBG will decrease the velocity gap by a bit. The difference is only 5 fps but a true 5/8" Tex band would be faster by maybe 1 or 2 fps... or they might even be the same. Very close. I'm basing this on the fact that the 3/4" TBG beats the 5/8" TBG by only 10 fps. If a 1/8" difference means 10fps then a 1/16" difference should be around 4 or 5 fps.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

the tex bands are faster cuz they are natural color not dyed?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This roll I am just finishing was on the low side of tolerence (only .027). The natural and the Thera-band wild vary +/- .003 inches ine thickness. It was also a little softer than normal. -- Tex


----------

